# November 2009 Prep Journal



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

It's great to be back!

So here it is November already. The 2009 Atlantic hurricane season has died a quiet death though the Pacific one was a bit more active. Pretty much all of northern hemisphere has cooled off while the Southern is warming up as their spring approaches. For those of us in the north we now begin to look to cold season weather events while those in the south are thinking of how to cope with the heat.

Prep wise we're sliding into the holiday season. Post-Halloween candy sales are on for the folks looking to restock their sweets stores while pre-holiday season baking supply sales are going on for folks who need to stock up on those. I've been restocking on canned pumpkin after our little mini-shortage of the commodity came to an end. I've been experimenting with a new-to-me baking powder (Argo) after reading an interesting post about it - http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/12997/baking-powder. I'm probably going to stock up on it soon.

For you folks who stock honey Potemkin posted a very good article about this year's honey crop - http://thisbluemarble.com/showthread.php?t=21129 - I would definitely read it if you're going to need to buy more in the next year or so.

In the Hagan family preps we have now moved all the gasoline storage over to the fuel drum - appropriately treated with preservative. The drum pump works well which it ought to considering what an American made pump costs! Sometimes after the first of the year I'll add a second drum if the price of fuel hasn't skyrocketed. The events of the last several years has really brought home to me what interruptions on the fuel logistical pipeline can do. They might only be temporary in nature, but while they last they can be a real headache. Fortunately I have the ability to keep fuel storage that is not connected to my home.

Food wise we've made a couple of Sam's Club runs so now I most level surfaces in the kitchen covered in vac-sealed jars of this and that waiting to be labeled and put away. It always seems like my free time to attend to the matter comes AFTER the kids are in bed when I can't put them away because the storage cabinets are in their room! Children are a black hole that sucks up all of their parents time when they are awake.

The new Retsel Mil-Rite mill is doing well. Compared to a high-speed impact mill such as I've been using these last ten years it is rather slow in output, but it can run for an hour and not get hot and isn't so loud that I can't hear myself think. Made my second batch of bread with flour I milled with it last night.

Got a Walton Feed truck-pool order coming up that I'm going to have to come to a decision about fairly soon. There isn't any cheaper way to order from Walton than with the truck pool, but the down side is that you have to wait months from the time you send in the money till when the order comes in. Still, if you've got the time and forethought to use it then it's the way to go.

How is the prep month looking for you folks?

.....Alan.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We were disappointed to learn that our source for kindling is no longer available. We've used the local barrel factory rejects as kindling for many years and will now have to find a new source. We have enough stored for a long season, but that's it. DH got the tree cut up that we lost in a storm last month and it's in the drying pile. The stove and chimney are ready for winter. We haven't yet lit a fire, but we've had some nights with low temps. The house is airtight and holds heat well so haven't yet needed a fire.

DH has put about half of the garden to bed for the winter. We still have a good crop of kale, mustard greens and turnips that we and the neighbors are eating from. I went on and ordered some of our seed for next year and still need to seal these in jars. We added heirloom seeds that will be new to us. I also had a coupon to Guerney's for $20 off an order and I got seed starter trays and two pounds of tomato food with that.

We're still updating old stuff in this house. We'll say we're finished and then we'll see another project that has to be done and so off we go again with an ongoing mess. Not that it really had to be done, but we're redoing the pantry and the shelving so we can store more supplies. The big job to that is finding a place to put the inventory already in there into a temporary spot somewhere else in this crowded house while the remodeling is taking place. But it will all be worth it when we can put everything back and still have some new space to use. 

DH bought 10 jars of turkey gravy and 10 cans of cranberry sauce at Kroger for a dollar each. We've been trying these and we really like the taste and the easy prep. Add mashed potatoes and dressing and it's almost like Thanksgiving.

Because of the flu season, I added NIOSH Approved face masks to our preps. There have been several deaths due to the flu in our state this past week. We also added 2 new fire extinguishers to have close by for the wood stove. All the batteries in the smoke alarms have been put in new. 

The vehicles are now ready for winter. I've been working on redoing the bug out bags for winter vehicle use. I added new handwarmer packets, made sure the flashlights had new batteries, added a LED lantern, and replaced the food packs with new ones. Each of the vehicles have extra coats, gloves, hats, boots, heavy blankets, emergency flashers, and shovels and ice scrapers. Also have a roll of TP and paper towels and a small first aid kit in each vehicle. 

At bissingers.com, I got a 1 lb block of dark chocolate free with any order. I ordered the cheapest thing which was a pack of jelly beans and put it all into the food preps to use for Christmas baking.


----------



## Catshooter (May 11, 2009)

About an three hours ago a neighbor (who's daughter I've been tutoring) came over with a big tractor with a eight foot wide rototiller on the back. 

We now have tripelled the size of out garden! Woo hoo! We tilled in four loader scoops of nicely aged sheep poop and about 30 rotten bales of straw to the whole thing. We had stunning production from our garden this year, esp considering it was our first. 

This South Dakota soil is a revelation to this western Washington (state) boy. We had to buy in Wa the dirt that lives underneath my lawn here. The real problem with our garden this last year was it was way too small for what we planted. I'm not used to tomato plants that are six feet tall and eight feet around. Next year we'll spread things out a l o t.

Out of six tomato plants we canned 20 gallons of tomatos and five gallons of salsa after eating tomatoes like crazy this summer. 

Looking forward to next year, hope the weather is as good for gardening, it couldn't have been better this year.


Cat


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I have had excellent results with the argo baking powder, and our Sams has it in a large canister, which is handy for storage. I have been keeping my eyes open for good deals. Our Sams club changed the packaging of their refrigerated tortellini from 40 oz to 38 oz, and clearanced all the 40 oz for each. They are good in the fridge for quite a while, (I bought 15 packages), but plan to experiment with dehydrating them. 
Also, at Sams yesterday, M and Ms, 2.41 for a 56 oz bag, (halloween), good for baking, trail mix and just for a snack, and huge boxes of cheerios packets. I bought a few for snacks, and for a friend with a toddler, 1.81 a box
I still need a grain mill.


----------



## Browncoat (Jun 8, 2009)

Local store had a good sale on soups, cooking oil, broths and canned milk. Bought a case each of cream of mushroom and chicken soups (half price), a case of milk, several cartons of broth, and honestly can't remember how many bottles of oil I bought. At any rate, I have enough to share with family and to cook for the holidays. Oh, and lots of cream cheese and some butter. Good eats. 

Was kind of floored by some of the looks (and sneers) I got for having so many of these items in my cart, like I was doing something wrong. I was just glad to get them, because there apparently had been a pretty good run on them. Saw the sale earlier this week and was kind of worried that the soup would be gone by yesterday, which it almost was. 

I've been couponing rather seriously for several months now and have been able to stock up even more. I'm trying to encourage other family and friends to do the same, but when they see it's actually a little bit work and some planning to get the best deals or some stuff even free, they totally balk at the idea. It's hard to turn a grasshopper into an ant. Still trying, though. 

At some point this fall/winter, need to get a new hand pump on the dug well, the old one is good and dead, and my back can't handle pulling up a bucket of water. Seems like it's going to be a bad winter this year, and need to prepare to be without electric/running water even more than usual.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Interesting article on honey production. We sell honey in four local markets and we are SOLD OUT already...never this early. Told DH not to even glance at the remaining 5 gal. pail which is mine for baking and breadmaking!!! Many people told us they got a small bottle and then went on to buy several of our big ones. We are the only beekeepers in our area anymore. Planning to expand our apiary next year since I will be retired and able to help more.

Otherwise, just continuing with putting the garden to bed. Amazing harvest of sweet potatoes this year. We tried several new varieties plus ones from a dear neighbor that we are trying to keep going; we call 'em Harry's Best. Harry grew them for years and years before his death last Oct. The dogs adore the runty ones cooked up in their food.
Got five more fruit trees from Barnes...sweet cherry, two apricot and two plum. Will put our orchard at about 40 trees now. 

DH getting done with the wood pile. We get a log truck full of hollow oak logs each year and cut/split them up for our outdoor wood furnace. Built an addition on the garage so now can store our wood under cover--and locks as several people locally have come home to find their wood piles gone!!! Also acquired a very vocal watch dog ...DEE


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

Picked up our freezer lamb, he's delish! Still waiting on the hog. Been stocking up on lots of baking supplies and am happy that I bought all that honey at the Amish market the other day. 

The new fence is up around the future raised bed garden area and the chickens are out there doing their magic. The old corn crib has gone through a major renovation the past two weeks and is ready for use as a real barn. DH and his dad worked on it for a solid 10 days. Redone board and baton style. It looks great. 

They also connected the downspouts to the old cistern and installed a shallow hand pump. I'll mostly just use this for the garden but I'm going to have the water tested before using it for the animals. Better safe than sorry.










And I'm happy to report I'm starting to make half decent loaves of bread. Still not fabulous but at least edible.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I stocked up on AA batteries this week. Walgreen's had 6 pks of AA batteries for 99 cents each, limit 3. DH also called me twice to come over to the county landfill with the truck and trailer to pick up 16 foot 10 X 10 oak timbers. They were used by the pipeline people to put over wet areas to drive their equipment over. They are attached by big metal pins in groups of 5. If one gets busted, they bring the whole group and dump them in the landfill. We got 4 groups of them. DH is using the best 8 planks for the posts for the shelter he is building onto the barn. The rest he is cutting up for firewood. It is already dry. I plan to scrap the metal pins and put that on my Christmas layaway. It won't be alot, but every little bit helps. DH and DS are dragging their feet on laying the block to finish up the root cellar. I really want that done as we have other projects to start on. The cabbage, broccoli, mustard, and collards are doing great.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Went to the laundromat & found a 1.5 gal empty detergent containner. Rinsed it out & filled w/ non drinking water. Something to clean with if water stops.

Wife has surgery coming up in 10 days, so readying for that .


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Just got back from doing some stock up...

25 lbs of white rice
25 lbs of oatmeal
50 lbs of flour
25 lbs of pop corn (I know...but I love it)
40 lbs of sugar
8 jars of jalapeno slices

Took a cow in on the 3rd should be back on the 19th, then will have 432 lbs of beef in the freezer...yippee!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Faughts Run, many folks make cornmeal from popcorn. Just a suggestion


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks beaglebiz, how do I do that? Guess I could just google it. Any help appreciated.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

stocking up on turkey's right now as they are .40lb at our walmart, I have gotten 6 so far in the freezer, even cooked one tonight YUMMM! pinto beans in the can were on sale so I got a bunch of those this week. Digging sweet potatoes right now and finding that something has been eating them, don't know if it is mice or moles. My 14 year old son started his first cattle herd this week by buying 5 beautiful heifers. I am so proud of him he has saved all this summer to buy these cows.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

DH and I went to the local ACE Hardware today for their annual 20% off sale for anything that will fit into the brown bag. We picked up 2 large jars of lamp oil, 3 pkgs of 5/8" wicks, 5 lbs of 16d nails, 5 lbs of 8d nails, a box of staples, the screws and hurricane braces to build the shelter onto the barn, spray filler to fill in drafty holes on the porch, a driveway marker, blue glue, and various 3/4" pvc fittings for emergency water line repair.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

A/ they need to be items I am using on a steady basis ;

B/ they need to have trade value.

C/ it goes without saying they need to be cheap now but have value.

For these items I have come up with a few basic ones, but I'd more suggestions.

1/ Coffee. I am able to get good coffee for 3.75 a lb. packed in 300 gram [ 2/3 lb ] airtight bricks. I like them cause coffee is a good trade item, being mildly addictive, the airtight blocks take up little space and have a good shelf life. The shelf life should not be an issue as I rotate my stock.

2/ Sugar. five lb for $2.25 more or less and I use it and it will store forever.

3/ Dates, dried and compressed into blocks. We use them in large measure and they keep well. Cheap, 90 cent a pound in 5 lb blocks.

Very simply each trip to the grocery, I buy 1 pack of each of them, date them with magic marker and store them.

Next on my list will be matches.

My criteria are: a/ I must use them ; b/ they must be cheap ; c/ they must be compact ; d/ tradeable as barter goods ; e/ high functional value item ; f/ store for a long time without special treatment ; g/ must be able to fit 1 mo supply of then [ all of them ] into a 9 cubic foot "Go-Box" for provisions in case of a change of locale.

Thats one of my current tactical operations for preparedness. Anyone have any suggestions to relate to this??

TIA,

DG


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

My sister came over today. She is cleaning out her laundry room for some upcoming renovations and brought me a case of pint and a case of quart jars. DS brought a plastic yard chair over to one of the raised beds and helped me pull the little weeds that were coming up around the collard, broccoli, and cabbage. We then got the weeds out of the garlic bed and asparagus bed. The garlic has really come up good. I have these planted in tires. DH and I also gave each dog a wormer. I plan to read up tonight on how to raise the garlic and asparagus, as I planted it per directions last spring and haven't done anything else, but it appears to have been very forgiving, so I will study that tonight.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

denaliguide said:


> 1/ Coffee. I am able to get good coffee for 3.75 a lb. packed in 300 gram [ 2/3 lb ] airtight bricks. I like them cause coffee is a good trade item, being mildly addictive, the airtight blocks take up little space and have a good shelf life. The shelf life should not be an issue as I rotate my stock.
> 
> 3/ Dates, dried and compressed into blocks. We use them in large measure and they keep well. Cheap, 90 cent a pound in 5 lb blocks.


Are these items sold only in Canada or are they brands sold here? I'd sure like to find them.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

The ax man cometh, so making a list & checking it twice before the list is posted next Monday of who will become unemployed. Employer is cutting ~7% of the full time work force plus many of the contractors. Made repairs to the incubator this weekend and have it stabilizing. Put a few trays of seeds I started on the topâ¦the heat from the incubator warms them up nice so they sprout. The beds in the greenhouse are all fitted and ready for planting once the seedlings are big enough. Hope to put in a few dozen quail eggs tonight or tomorrow. 

Split wood last week. Need to cover and stack. Picked up some fresh cut from the roadside this morning. Gotta love it when someone else does all the work for ya, especially when they cut it all to the right length. Filled the back of the Jeep with pieces that wonât need to be split. Iâll stack them on the pile and let them season for next year or the year after. 

The PV system is coming along with a line is run to the greenhouse. The 12V fans really do a great job bring the warm air into the house. Hope to run a few more lines this weekend for the 12V lights already installed in the kitchen and a spare line to power a charger for the cellphone, ham gear, laptop, et al. Should be in good shape once these are in. Of course, how much gets done depends on how cooperative the deer areâ¦hoping to have venison to get me through the winter.

Weather is unseasonably warm today so putting on the snow plow when I get home. One of the best parts of being a prepper is learning not to put off chores until the last minute. Many years ago, this task would have waited until the first snow. Not these days. Figure I can pick up a few bucks here & there by plowing driveways if the ax falls my way.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

President's Choice, specifically the coffee. The Dates I was wrong on the price, a kilo for $5.00, so I had it backwards. I'd never seen dates processed this way in the States, but we did get a lot of President's Choice in Fred Meyer in Fairbanks. There are some cultural differences you never see till ya live there and things like those dates might be regional or national culture.

DG



Bonnie L said:


> Are these items sold only in Canada or are they brands sold here? I'd sure like to find them.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Thanks! I'll check for the coffee at the Freddy's in Spokane next time I'm down there.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I added a huge bag of candles left over from a rummage sale, and some more ammo . My Uncle used to have a reloading bench, and I am thinking about learning how to reload. DH has also been working with our dog Rosie for small game hunting. She has caught escaped quail and such from home without a scratch, and appears to be a natural born bird dog.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

We received our Country Living manual grain mill. Haven't tried using it yet, but at least it's here. Also received a bulk order of sea salt, hot cereal, shredded coconut, chocolate chips, and coconut oil. I'm attempting to make homemade vanilla extract for the first time too.

I guess our biggest prep is that we're actually at the point of shopping for property. Right now we live in an all-electric house on a dead end street in the county with no alternative heat source and a miniscule garden. We've been looking at properties for about three weeks now. We're going to see one for the second time tomorrow. After that visit we will decide whether or not to put our current home on the market. I'm very excited, but also really, really nervous about taking the plunge into homesteading. The financial aspect of it is intimidating, but the whole lifestyle shift is overwhelming to me right now.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

CJ, hoping you don't get bad news next week. It does sound like you are making good preps for whatever comes. I'm still working on that anti-procrastination thing...as evidenced by the shed roof that isn't on and the stove pipe that is sitting in my livingroom while it is too rainy to install it. You'd think in 50 yrs, I'd have learned a little something about making hay while the sun shines. 

TheMrs, congrats on taking the plunge (or thinking on it).  Take your time finding your dream property - it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

Iran, so I dont think you will see them in the States very much, but then again, I dont know.

I got as much salt as we need, now Strike Anywhere Matches are next on my list.

I think Vitamen D would be the ticket for winter days you dont get lotsa sun, but I dont see it as very barterable. Some basic First Aid supplies including a cheap but effective disenfectant. Right now I think a good supply of peroxide would be a good addition, but again I have to consider what fits into my "GO-BOX" that slides into my vehicle. The thing I dont have is a battery or crank run radio that picks up all the local stations.

Thinking back to being "out there", I always had ant-acids, pain killers, benydryl generic's and first air creme, + Campho-Phenic with me. Storing it up here I'd add Niacin to it as my experience tells me it doubles a pain-killers value. Not to be in my "GO-BOX", I'd have a pound or two of tobacco around, in an all purpose cut, and use a little to worm my animals and make sure I had rolling papers to trade out with, as I an a twice a year pipe smoker for the aromatic value. Cheap and effective as an anti-coagulaent you could pile up some black pepper also useful in preserving food. Lotsa food wholesalers carry 5# bags. Thats the kinda stuff I am thinking about.

DG



Bonnie L said:


> Thanks! I'll check for the coffee at the Freddy's in Spokane next time I'm down there.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

manygoatsnmore said:


> CJ, hoping you don't get bad news next week. It does sound like you are making good preps for whatever comes. I'm still working on that anti-procrastination thing...as evidenced by the shed roof that isn't on and the stove pipe that is sitting in my livingroom while it is too rainy to install it. You'd think in 50 yrs, I'd have learned a little something about making hay while the sun shines.
> 
> TheMrs, congrats on taking the plunge (or thinking on it).  Take your time finding your dream property - it'll be worth the wait.


Thanks...appreciate the thougth. I think we all hit the procrastion wall every now and again. On the upside, things tend to get down quicker when there is motivation.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Trade items are all well and good, but in SHTF situation offering items to trade labels you as having excess and will make you a target. Be very careful with this.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Ann, you could get around that with "got these in trade for a deer I shot last week"....I agree tho, I'd never let it be known that I had a room full of "stuff". I'm even worried about letting anyone know we have a wood working shop with tools and stuff. So easy to pop open a garage door


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

We have some work to do outside, still. I need to winterize our chicken house, our hutches, and finish working on our garden.

Firewood- done
Food stores- almost done (need more meats & more coffee)
Critter food- have extra, but could use more!
Propane- have plenty of that
Prep for power outages, etc...- done
Water- our own well and no problem in an outage, would like a hand-pump, anyway
Alternate transportation (besides walking)- almost done. Last year, we had a flood take out the main road in (section was GONE). It was only about 5 days. Now, we have a small boat & when DH gets that motor fixed up? If our road is impassable, we can go by boat. Otherwise, we have a motorcycle, too. 

Glad I read the last two posts as I am now adding a few tasks to my to-do list for Winter!


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

DH and I found the book "Solar Power Independent Home Book" and "Cheaper and Better: Homemade Alternatives for Storebought Products" used on Amazon.com. These two books cost $6 together and $3.99 shipping on each. $15 for both was a very good buy and a great way to spend the prep money. Both of these books were recommended on either this forum or the Backwoods Home forum and have been on our list for awhile.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I bought the Storey's Seed Sowing and Saving book by Carole Turner. It's been in print since 1998 and is a wealth of easily understood info on how to plant and save seed. It's a nice big book that has large print for old eyes like mine to read. The book has lots of charts and illustrations that I can glance at and use to tell me everything I need to know about seeds. It was $17.95 from Barnes and Noble.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I was in Wally World tonight to pick up a few items so went over to check the price of flour. I found they now carry wheat so bought a 25# bag for $13.24 which definitely is lower priced than I've found ordering it. I'll open it over the weekend and try some to decide if I like it as well as what I've ordered. It is red and I usually order white but one is as good as the other. I need to go the the restaurant supply place and buy new bay leaves to put into all my storage containers. 

I've been cleaning closets and found two old beach towels that I'll be cutting and hemming into cleaning rags and a linen table cloth that is destined to become our new cloth napkins. My latest thrust for preps is re-purposing what we already own or getting rid of things we do no and will never use.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

The price to butcher meat here has tripled in the past two years. DH found out that the price to have the butcher kill and process the cow and pig will be over $700 for both. Therefore, we decided today to order a saw and grinder and cuber and do it ourselves. The equipment will pay for itself in no time. Our neighbor has a walk-in cooler and offered to let DH hang the meat in exchange for him cutting up the deer the man kills for his use. DH was raised in the slaughter house with his dad who cut up meat most of his life, so he knows how to do it right. This is a new level of prepping for us. I plan to can the ground beef and beef stew. DH wants to put the steaks, roasts, and pork chops in the freezer. Does anyone have a good recipe for sausage without sage in it to can? I read on here that sage will give the sausage an off taste if canned. Thanks in advance, firegirl


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

help me out with a receipe for using okra? I want to create a savory gravy while my rabbits cook down and got a bunch of okra half price on the ripe rack today, and wanna figure out how to utilize the okra to make a thickened liquid to carry those flavors.

TIA, I know this is a prep forum but I do want a hand from ya'll who know okra from down home.

DG



firegirl969 said:


> The price to butcher meat here has tripled in the past two years. DH found out that the price to have the butcher kill and process the cow and pig will be over $700 for both. Therefore, we decided today to order a saw and grinder and cuber and do it ourselves. The equipment will pay for itself in no time. Our neighbor has a walk-in cooler and offered to let DH hang the meat in exchange for him cutting up the deer the man kills for his use. DH was raised in the slaughter house with his dad who cut up meat most of his life, so he knows how to do it right. This is a new level of prepping for us. I plan to can the ground beef and beef stew. DH wants to put the steaks, roasts, and pork chops in the freezer. Does anyone have a good recipe for sausage without sage in it to can? I read on here that sage will give the sausage an off taste if canned. Thanks in advance, firegirl


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

a new cookbook: Preserving Food without Freezing or Canning... I sell a few things on ebay and keep the money in paypal for useful items like this.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Woohoo!!!!! :sing: :dance: I have my stovepipe installed at last!!!!!!! Only need to get the firebrick and I'll be ready to start test firing the stove. I still need to put up the thingie at the ceiling that hides the hole cut for the stove pipe, and I have some spots to touch up with hi-temp black paint, but other than that, I have a wood stove at last. :sing: :dance: :sing:

Along with that major prep out of the way, I also did a little prep shopping while I was in town to pick up my dgd today. I bought a new bobbin holder and extra bobbins for my sewing machine, a spool each of black and white thread, 4 packages of sewing needles and a crochet hook - I want to learn to crochet this winter. I also spent some time darning socks and gloves this morning - have 3 more pair of socks and a couple pair of gloves back in action.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

as a semi-off topic aside, I ask how many people here use FREECYCLE.ORG?

A great way to keep an eye for certain things and they are always free.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

We finally bought a professional meat grinder, and though the cost was a bit steep at $400 it works well and is very easy to assemble, disassemble, clean, and use. And I made more elderberry extract, hopefully it will last us through this flu season. I still have enough berries to make about a gallon more, so we have some for next year too.Aside from that, not much else, as the grinder was a big purchase.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow, I wish I knew what elderberries looked like. I bought a little dropper thing full and paid ten bucks for it! Are you only supposed to take it when you feel sickor take it as a preventative too?


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Today someone paid me money they owed me, so I prepped with it. I got 50 more lbs of sugar, 4 cases of mixed veggies, 14 boxes of baking soda, 10 cans of crabmeat, 4 cans of corn starch, and misc baking supplies that I will use throughout the Christmas season. Many of these items were on sale at Walgreen's with coupons and a coupon for an extra $5 of if you spent $25.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

While my dgd was playing today (love having her here  ), I finally cleaned the big Craftsman tool chest my son gave me a few months ago and sorted most of my jumble of tools into it and the 2 similar sized Stanley tool chests. I even labeled the drawers with the contents so I'd be able to find a screwdriver without having to open every drawer to find it! I got most of the tools and home fix-it stuff into the 3 chests and cleaned out several boxes of "stuff" in the process. It gave me a chance to see where I was lacking and I started a list of tools I'd like to stock up on. My socket sets are a mess - some rust, can't even read the size on a bunch of them, most of them were bought second hand and not great quality to start with...sockets, ratchet, adjustable wrenches, all on the list now. Still have a few more boxes of odds and ends to sort out, but I made a great start on things today. My goal is to be able to lay hands on whatever I need, WHEN I need it.

I also fed my sourdough starter (thanks Mom of Four) today and am hoping to try my hand at sourdough bread tomorrow. Alan's pics of his bread have me craving hot, homemade sourdough bread. I hope it turns out well - I don't need any new doorstops, lol.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

michelleIL said:


> Wow, I wish I knew what elderberries looked like. I bought a little dropper thing full and paid ten bucks for it! Are you only supposed to take it when you feel sickor take it as a preventative too?


I buy the dried berries, and they aren't very costly. I make it in mason jars, 1/3 full of dried berries then fill to about 1/2 inch from the top with vodka. I put on a cap and store it until I use it, some people say to strain the berries out after a month but I never bother with it until I use a jar. We take it during flu season to make sure we always have the stuff in us in case we are exposed. Since the dose is pretty small a quart jar lasts quite awhile. If we get sick, we up the dose to a tablespoon 3x a day, otherwise we use a tsp 2x a day. We also increase the dose if we find out we were exposed to someone sick with flu.

The dried berries look like tiny shriveled baby rabbit droppings. Try http://www.herbalcom.com/, a pound of the berries is $7.50 and is enough to make 3 quart mason jars of extract.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

my sourdough smells weird...maybe caught some yeast from the air that wasn't quite what I want? It bubbled when I fed it, but I'm not sure about using it...I kept it warm today and fed it a little more tonight - I'll see what I have in the morning.

Today I tackled my sewing table which is 6 drawers and a spool rack of jumbled mess. Couldn't have found a bobbin or a pattern to save my life. After emptying and sorting, I threw away quite a bit, put more in the Goodwill bag, and put everything else back away. Nice, neat, organized, and I have plenty of bobbins...and 2 whole patterns.  Again, more of the master plan - be able to lay hands on what I need, when I need it, prepping for everyday living. More items on the list to buy - a pin cushion and a seam ripper. Not necessities, but they do make sewing a lot easier.

Put the last of the summer's tomatoes in the freezer today - about 15 lbs of them. I'll make sauce out of them eventually.


----------



## Getting There (Mar 11, 2007)

denaliguide said:


> as a semi-off topic aside, I ask how many people here use FREECYCLE.ORG?
> 
> A great way to keep an eye for certain things and they are always free.


I have used Freecycle more to get rid of items than obtain them. The traffic in our area is so high that if you don't respond to an offer immediately, stuff is gone. Of course it doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

Just picked up some shelving and a table. Was on the PC when it came up and hit them back immediately. Took longer to arrange pickup but I like it for non-critical stuff, and targets of opportunity, and yes it is unparalleled for getting rid of STUFF.

If you have the time or the chance it can work for you. Its pretty neat and clean and anonomoyous, so it fits my parameters for an outfit to work with.

DG



Getting There said:


> I have used Freecycle more to get rid of items than obtain them. The traffic in our area is so high that if you don't respond to an offer immediately, stuff is gone. Of course it doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I found three boxes of jars for $4 a dozen quarts, some of them wide mouths and very clean, at the flea market today. I also got a new oil lamp with a shade on the top for $5. I picked up 6 lbs of unsalted butter at the grocery store on sale today that I will can and got a turkery for $5 (49 cents a lb).


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

One of my goals for this fall and winter is to learn to crochet and to improve my knitting skills (haven't done hardly any knitting, only know how to do a basic knit and purl and I'm not sure I remember how to do that, lol). Last night I watched videos on how to crochet a beanie hat, got out the crochet hook and yarn, and started my very first project. I figured starting with a hat would be a good plan as having a warm hat in winter is important. So far I have a rather lumpy looking yarmulke, but I am figuring it out and I can see my stitches improving! Maybe I'll be laying in a stock of hats and muflers this winter!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Pa broke down and bought a log splitter; he is just getting too old to work up a double truckload of hollow oak logs each year -amts. to about 14 full cords and our kids are all gone so no one here to help split. Wow, it is super easy and fast. Think it is a worthy investment for us. 

Work goes on storing for the winter. Our celery turned out great so froze all the celery and dehydrated the leaves for soup seasoning. Did three loads of parsley...have a type called Survivor that grows all winter here in MO. 

Dug our sweet potatoes and had a super crop. got 7-5 gal pails already with many 'taters 2-3#. Still have a bed to dig and supposed to rain tomorrow so must get out there. Runts get cooked for the dogs. Great vitamin source. Sweet 'taters selling for 88 cents/lb around here so guess it was a worthwhile crop to grow; we love 'em microwaved for lunch.

Big event was making soap today! It set up beautifully...should be super mild and soothing for the winter as has coconut and olive oil plus shortening. Hopefully will go in Christmas gift baskets with candles from our beeswax the next project. Pa worked it into beatiful clean wax. DEE


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Cut deadfall most of the weekend and used a chain to drag the logs back to the wood pile. Worked the far end of the property near the neighbors at one point to get the large maple that fell over in a wind storm a few years back. Course the neighbor had to throw in his 2 cents...something about 'you know, you can buy it all cut up & they'll even deliver & unload it". Guy doesn't have a clue.

Hand split a half face cord or there abouts so should have enough to get through the winter. Might do another half face cord if I get the chance. Had to stay busy. Employer is handing out pink slips today. 

Worked on the PV system some more. Getting ready to add a low voltage monitor & cut off circuit to protect the batteries.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

Noticed Hydrogen peroxide 3% for $1.99. We use some, so I will probably stock $10 worth. I also noted that coated asprin are cheaper than ibuprofen and I take one a day so I will stock a minimum of 3,4,or5 bottles and rotate them.

I know all of these have reasonable barter value plus some shelf life if I rotate them.

DG


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

I got my thermostat for the seedling heat mat today. I think I'll try growing some ball carrots in the house just for the heck of it.



denaliguide said:


> Noticed Hydrogen peroxide 3% for $1.99. We use some, so I will probably stock $10 worth. I also noted that coated asprin are cheaper than ibuprofen and I take one a day so I will stock a minimum of 3,4,or5 bottles and rotate them.
> 
> I know all of these have reasonable barter value plus some shelf life if I rotate them.
> 
> DG


Watch that aspirin for expiration dates. It goes bad long before the ibuprofen or acetaminophen does. If it smells like vinegar when you open the bottle it's going bad. Won't hurt you to take it, but not as effective.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

3ravens said:


> I got my thermostat for the seedling heat mat today. I think I'll try growing some ball carrots in the house just for the heck of it.
> 
> 
> Watch that aspirin for expiration dates. It goes bad long before the ibuprofen or acetaminophen does. If it smells like vinegar when you open the bottle it's going bad. Won't hurt you to take it, but not as effective.



Thats the point of rotating. I simply am trying to find things that I use, that have a shelf life [ with rotation ], are cheap, and can have trade value.

I am thinking of Witch Hazel, Calimine Lotion, and butterfly bandages, as things that I can use. Pilot Bread used to be a real standby in Alaska, but around here, no one knows of it here. 

Next place I go to look for this kinda stuff is the hardware. Mice and rat traps are on my list for the barn, got grain. Traps and snares are useful for me, but dont have a real trade value, as few know how to use them.

I think however I will organize my stuff again and make some snare locks.
Doing a little snare line practice in the fields behind my place will pay me off.

Good Luck

DG .............


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

DH and DS got water lines run to the grape vines/fruit trees and to the garden area. This will save lots on hoses for next year. I got some more powdered milk to stock up and canned tuna. I bought some heads of cabbage and some collards real cheap this week, so I plan to can some of those as we can't eat them all before they go bad. These are great prep items as DH will live off of them and never get tired of eating them.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

the expiry dates on fresh batches of asprin vs. ibuprofen.

Right now the asprin is yet cheaper in smaller quantities than ibuprofen, and I take one asprin a day anyway.

I noticed one medicinal disenfectant had pine oil in it so now I will run down pine oil and see its qualities. Also gotta go shop the feed store the same way. From what I know, vet meds come from the same production line as human, just diff labels if the product is the same, and so I i will investigate it further. However I think I will check out some sort of wound healer/sealer from the feed store, to see if it has an application in my Go-Box or Med Kit.
I have a fairly large fleeced buttpack that I keep my "possibles" in so if I grab it and head to the woods I am survivable for 3-5 days without any other stuff. Need to add a new space blanket and aluminized sleeping bag back to it as they were removed.





3ravens said:


> I got my thermostat for the seedling heat mat today. I think I'll try growing some ball carrots in the house just for the heck of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch that aspirin for expiration dates. It goes bad long before the ibuprofen or acetaminophen does. If it smells like vinegar when you open the bottle it's going bad. Won't hurt you to take it, but not as effective.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

For $16 I got 30 jars of ragu spaghetti sauce, 10 packages of napkins (free) and 5 rolls of tp (free). Boy do I love coupons and sales!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have enough coupons left for 13 more free bags of napkins and 15 more free rolls of tp once the store gets them in.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

My son is driving my F-150 right now, so he volunteered to change the oil, flush the radiator and add anti-freeze, rotate the tires and change the air filter if it needs it. I'll need to swap rigs with him at some point so he can flush the radiator and add fresh anti-freeze to my Sport. The other jobs are done on it already. It'll be nice to know the vehicles are ready for freezing weather. Even have new batteries in them this year.

I just finished sorting through multiple boxes of misc - found a lot of things I was missing, and now everything is in its proper place (and labeled!) so I can find what I need, when I need it. And, I don't have to trip over anything to get where I'm going in the house - a well ordered house is a good prep! I also made sure flashlights were placed by doors and on nightstands in case of power outages. We had a pretty good blow Monday and overnight into Tuesday, were prepared for the power to go out, so of course it stayed on.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Dh replaced all the flashlight batteries when he replaced the smoke & CO alarm batteries. He kept the old batteries because they all still have power but he put them in a separate storage so they won't be mixed with the new batteries. Both cars have been winterized and I have 2 new tires on mine. Mine got a new battery in 5/09 and dh's battery is only 2 years old so we should be good to go.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Work with me on this one.... for this is coming from a reforming yuppie wanna-be living in the exburbs.... ("Can I have this BabyPhat dress?" - "Theresa, that statement is not congruent with things like MILKING GOATS." - "...I'm not going to milk goats in a DRESS, honey.")


...We bought a truck today - a '97 Ford Expedition 4x4. So now, I have something to tote the dogs in, or do a Home Depot run, or tote my nephew (11 mos) in, or actually have a BOB in.


The cars that my fiancee and I have are sports cars, so we needed something tougher. I was in an accident in February, and got my settlement, so we bought the truck (and the guy was selling it for $1k less than blue book value), and will stock up more on preps. 


---


I've started walking again on my treadmill, I'm really out of shape. Oy.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I am really thankful for this thread and read it all faithfully. It reminds me of the huge amount of things to get done and supply that I don't always think of. S.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Well, our biggest prep this month would be: purchasing our homestead! The paperwork is all signed including the sale of our current home. We close and take possession of the homestead on December 14. It is 30 acres part wooded/part pasture fenced and cross-fenced, with a stocked pond, two springs, a garden, an orchard, a barn with chicken coop, a detached garage/workshop, and a root cellar. I posted pictures here http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4123046#post4123046 if you'd like to see them.

We also made a bulk purchase of grass-fed beef this month. The tallow came free so we took it and I rendered it earlier this week. I ended up with 4 quarts and 4 pints of rendered tallow.

DH has also had some ammo backordered for a while now. We just got confirmation that part of it should be here within the month, but the rest isn't due to arrive for months yet.


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

Picked up an old barn lantern and a universal grinder at an antique shop for only a few dollars each. Needed the grinder to crack corn. My parents farm and had an issue with the combine and needed to dump out some of the unprocessed corn. I now have about 10 five gallon buckets of corn to feed the chickens and sheep with. The grinder works well, makes it kind of a cornmeal/cracked corn mix. Still hoping to get a nice grain mill for Christmas since this won't process it down to flour. 

Adding to the food preps every week. Lots of good sales lately. Planning an LDS trip first of the month. Can't wait. Also added a collapsible 5 gallon water container to store near the water heater.


----------



## catmar (Nov 25, 2006)

PT is finnally paying off. I was able to do a little bit of food shopping today. Took advantage of some of the sales going on. Will hopefully go back tomorrow since I couldn't do too much today.
Cathy


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TheMrs, Congratulations on your new place - it looks wonderful, and ready for you to start homesteading right away. 

FrontPorch, good deals on both, but especially the feed grinder. I'd love to run across a deal like that.

Catmar, nice to see you making progress. Keep up the good work. 

Sat down and crocheted for a while tonight - nearly finished with a hat for myself. I guess after that, I'd better learn how to make a scarf. The weather is nasty out, lots of wind and starting to rain again. I think I'm going to need plenty of warm caps and scarves this winter. Brrr!


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Sat down and crocheted for a while tonight - nearly finished with a hat for myself. I guess after that, I'd better learn how to make a scarf. The weather is nasty out, lots of wind and starting to rain again. I think I'm going to need plenty of warm caps and scarves this winter. Brrr!


Learn to crochet granny squares. After you've done a few, you'll be able to do them in your sleep. That's how easy they are to crochet. From them there's a lot of things you can make. Scarves, capes, potholders, throws, etc. 

Granny squares are a good way to use up yarn odds & ends, since they are like quilt squares that are crocheted together to make larger pieces.

Just a thought...
Lee


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Lee, granny squares are on the "to-do" list, too.  My first afghan, hopefully before it is too hot next year to use it, lol. I ended up taking the hat back apart after I tried it on and realized I looked a lot like the Pillsbury Doughgirl. I'm over half done with it, and I like it much better already. I can really tell the improvement in my stitches since I started - which wasn't that long ago. I'm still very slow, but I'm having fun with it!

Friday morning after work, I took the list I made when I was sorting our toolchests and sewing supplies, etc and went shopping to fill holes. I came home with a double bit axe, new loppers and bypass pruners, more clamps, a socket set, a wrench set, a pin cushion and seam ripper, more crochet hooks and 3 more oversized skeins of yarn, another big tarp, 3 cases of soup, a nearly 23# turkey, 2 more drinking glasses that match my set, a scrub top and scrub pants, extra TP, duct tape, bleach, more dehydrated onions and garlic powder, more fresh onions, carrots, citrus and other fruit, a 2# can of powdered milk, extra clothesline, extra shoelaces, strike anywhere matches and more rust remover/cleaner. Whew!

My favorite prep so far this month, though, was firing up the wood stove for the first time tonight. We did a very small burn, enough to check for smoke leaks, make sure it drew well, and burn off any odor from the hi-temp black paint. It works great! Now to gather in enough dry wood to keep it burning well - that's on the list for tomorrow. I sure feel much better knowing that we will stay warm if the power goes out, and that we can decrease our PUD bill with the wood heat.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

manygoatsnmore- So glad you are comfy & warm now with that wood stove:banana02::flame::banana02: With three wood stoves here (shop, home, office), we have decided to stock up on more wood than we already had (5 cords) just in case...probably more like 7 cords. With the recent stormy weather, a snag hit the ground in our driveway...DH will cut up that up for more firewood. On Thanksgiving, we head down to Union to spend the day with the IL's, my son, and one of his sons. We will have our log splitter to tow back (they took care of 8 or more large logs themselves---in their late 70s, using DH's log splitter).

Back to the stormy weather, last night S N O W?!  Then, a lot of rain/wind to follow. DH, then decided to change priorities! He is wiring/insulating the porch today, and will sheet-rock it next weekend. That project stops, so he can insulate the pipes & prepare for impending cold weather. Normally, we have drained the pipes used for exterior faucets...this year, with critters, we need to use those faucets. Then, that project I told you about will be next- DH building that heat exchange and installing it in our wood stove. There will be a few pressure relief valves and a Thermostat Switch. When he has it done, FIL approved, fully tested out, I'll post the results. Emphasis is on safety due to potential danger with this setup. All of our hot water will be heated by the wood stove. That, in turn, will provide all the hot water needed for our Radiator (in our master bedroom only). 

Around here, people can get free wood from many people if they bring their own chainsaws, and take the wood off the property to split it. Other people advertise they need their wood split and offer to pay and/or offer wood to help compensate for the labor. 

I like the idea of stocking up on turkeys! Even though I can understand why some like to raise rabbits for eating, can't do that myself. I could raise chickens or turkeys, though! Just getting venison each year, really helps. We are also going to stock up on clams/oysters, since we will be either flooded in or snowed in probably a few times this Winter.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes! I am totally enjoying the warmth of our new stove. Today I tried out my new gas chainsaw. I finally broke down and bought a Husquavarna, but hadn't used it yet. I LOVE it! Cuts like butter through both seasoned and green wood. We had another top come down out of a tree across the driveway from the house last night, and the Husky made short work of cutting it up. I took down some standing dead trees, too, and cut up a few of the downed, seasoned trees. Now I need to build a wood bin for in the house, as the seasoned, but rain soggy wood is lying all over the place drying out. Abby has taken over the stove as "her baby", although she is scared to run the chain saws. She's been hauling in wood, feeding the fire, etc.

We missed the snow by about 500', but we sure got the wind and rain! The power went out at 3:45am and was off for about 7 hrs. We'd let the fire go out by then, and I didn't bother to build one. I just used my solar flashlight (located right next to the bed) to go get a kerosene lamp, lit it and turned it low, just enough to see by if I needed to get up, and tried to go back to sleep. Lay there listening to the wind howl and occasional big crashes, and didn't fall asleep until dawn. I was awake and just starting to think about building the fire when the power came back on. It was still 66* in the house, 40* outside. So, absolutely no problems with a short term power outage -we had plenty of stored water and the woodstove would have been used to cook our breakfast on if the power hadn't come back on when it did. It was a nice opportunity to run over all our preps in my head and figure out if there were any major holes I hadn't filled. The only one I found was that I forgot to replace our DC to AC adapter that we use in the vehicles to charge the laptop and run a radio. No big deal, but it needs to go on my list as ours is broken.

I have to go to town to sign a document tomorrow, so I'm going to try to get to Winco to buy at least one, maybe 2, more turkeys. At .22/# with a $50 purchase, it's the best price I've found around here. Dog food alone should take care of one turkey. With a Great Pry and one remaining puppy, we go through a lot of dog food.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Didn't make it to town today - will need to go tomorrow, for sure. I did get the hearth grouted/regrouted.  Glad to have that job finished. Got a lot of odds and ends that need returned to stores put in the car, so I can take care of that when I go to town, too. I think I'm going to go back to Big Lots and buy more of the powdered milk. The can says it makes 9 quarts (2 gallons + 1 quart). At 3.99, that makes the cost of the milk less than $2/gallon, which is the going rate around here for fresh, and cheaper than either the grocery store or ordering it on-line. I still think it may be cheaper at an LDS cannery, but until I can get to one, this seems like a very good way to go.

Still totally thrilled to be enjoying the warmth of my own wood stove fire...I feel like dancing around the room whenever I look at it! Seems so silly to have had this stove sitting in my house for so long before installing it.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Manygoatsnmore, so glad you are toasty and getting all prepared! Things went faster around in here in some respects. DH got under there and insulated our pipes, covering our faucets (we shut off the one at the Shop) today. The porch progress...exterior lights, interior light, exterior outlet, and interior outlets are in, then DH insulated it today. Tomorrow, he will sheet rock it. I'll either do some bartering for some rough hewn Cedar (aged so we can use it over the sheet rock) or I'll have to wait six months+ for our cedar to dry. You remember that big tree in front of my Office? We dug blueberry bushes up not far from it...the biggest one out there. It was cut down and that is what our neighbor wants to mill for us (clear 2nd growth Cedar). The chicken house got the fast "plastic over the window" treatment. This is to let light in, but keep at least the wind out. They are still laying 7 to 9 eggs/day, so keeping us stocked up. DH bought a large rib roast, through a local small private store that carries farm raised beef. It is usually Black Angus. The cost is less than Costco by usually 30% to 50%?! DH cut that up into (12) meal portions. So, if I can get a few turkeys, DH get his buck, and we stock up on clams/oysters? We will be pretty well set with everything else I put up. Earlier today, I was looking at my cute little wood stove (the one in my office). Time to get some wood cut for it, too! They have to be shorter, by about 1/2. 

Tomorrow will be a busy day. Might have an update to share.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Today DH and I organized some of our preps. We had been putting boxes in the storage shed, but today we went through them and added them to the totes and shelves we put them in. I also added 10 lbs of powdered milk today and got another turkey for 49 cents a lb. I plan to can it and a turkey breast I had in the freezer in the morning. I got 6 5-gallon buckets from the grocery store bakery today. They didn't have any lids for them, but they said they would save some and I can pick them up next week. I can't believe they throw the lids away! I have enough baking soda, elbow pasta, spagetti, and jello to fill up a bucket with each one. I also plan to order mylar bags and O2 absorbers to put some of my buckets of stuff into a longer-storage plan. I now have enough stuff to start putting some back for longer storage than the 1 year I have been working on. This is a goal for January.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I made it to town today and took care of all my errands. I found a brand new, in the box set of fireplace tools for $10 at Goodwill. Not a thing wrong with them that I can see. I needed a good poker, so I was happy to get them. I also found great deals on yarn - big bags of skeins and skeins of it for 2.99 and 3.99 each. I took all kinds of items back to stores for refunds or store credit. At Lowe's, I spent my store credit on saw blades and a rosemary tree - I'll have fresh rosemary for about 4 months and then it will die and I'll return it as all their plants are guaranteed for 1 yr. I haven't been able to keep one alive longer than that yet.  At WalMart, I stocked up on emergency blankets, rain ponchos, firestarters, LED headlamp, waterproof match holder, and a new DC to AC adaptor. At Winco, I stocked up on dog food, a case each of clam chowder and evaporated milk, and other groceries to get 2 more turkeys @ 22 cents/pound. Got a couple 19-20# birds. It was a tight fit getting them in the freezer. Time to can up some meat. And I bought the last 3 cans of powdered milk at Big Lots. I hope they get more in. It works out to 1.77 a gallon. I have enough to make 9 gallons of milk, not counting what I have open in the freezer. Came home and cut more firewood, dug potatoes, and worked up the area I'm going to plant my hard red winter wheat. I need to get it in the ground soon - the weather has been so nasty that working in the garden has been hard. Thankfully, I have sandy soil that drains quickly enough to let me work it after just a day or so of dry weather. Got my rain gauge put up, too, so I'll know how much rain we get in the next gully washer, lol. Still have about 1/2 the potato patch left to dig, and we are up to roughly 125# of taters. Lots of nice big ones, and lots of little ones that will be planted back to be seed potatoes next spring. All in all, a good prep day.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Went to local grocery store, the cashier cringed when she saw that me and mom were together, lol. I *bought* 3 packages of napkins, 3 rolls of toilet paper, 1 marshmallow fluff, and 2 candy bars for 13 cents. She brightened up alot when I announced that I was out of the tp coupons, lol. I am well stocked for tp and paper napkins. Will be getting another 7 packages of napkins soon. How do ya'll keep candy stocked up? It barely makes it in the house and it's gone.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Today I got the tiller out and into the garden - tilled up about 1/3 of the old wheat plot from this year and ran the tiller over the tater patch where I dug taters yesterday. I also walked the back property line - found the corner marker and several of the double taped trees (surveyor's tape) that are supposed to mark the back line. If no one's moved them, I have more property back there than I thought and it has a lot of dead fall on it - more firewood.  I brought in more seasoned firewood while I was out doing chores - that little stove puts out plenty of heat - I had to open a window last night in my bedroom to cool off. Doesn't seem to use a lot of wood, either. I walked our woods pasture today - found some chantrelles, but not as many as last year. While I was out there, I also spent some time snapping off more dead saplings and salal branches/stems. They make great kindling - dry, burn hot, etc. I showed the new firestarter to Abby, and I think she might have used it to start the fire today - I'll have to ask her. We both need to practice using it.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

manygoatsnmore- you HAVE been busy, lady! Good to hear you have more firewood...should be a cold Winter and we will all need it. Hey, more property?! WAY COOL!!! It is amazing how much heat wood stoves put out. I'll be talking DH into saving the branches (from the fallen snag & 100 foot tall tree he felled). We could use them for kindling next year, as hard telling how long our kindling will last (bunch of old cedar shingles).

I just dug my potatoes again today, finding a full bucket of them (twice what I expected), then pulled up the rest of my carrots. I'll be blanching carrots to seal/freeze tonight. I was determined to get my Asparagus beds winterized, so filled up my wagon with bunny manure/straw and both beds were done today. Craziest thing, saw those Pineapple Strawberries were blooming and putting out more berries?! I spent a little time pulling out the tomato cages & pulling up tomato plants, then applied what was left in my wagon. I walked around and determined, I need to collect as many seeds as I can tomorrow! Have to be prepared to start those seedlings earlier for next Spring...


----------



## jehoshaphat (Feb 13, 2004)

We purchased 4 turkeys @ .40 # & gave one to family member. Have the other 3 in freezer. Dh's work gave us another that is defrosting to be baked for our dinner on Sat. Dd & her family got here today & it's always so,stressful to have the dinner the same day the that we all decided to let kids go visit other family & then our home for Sat. Will be canning at least 2 of the birds. Dh ordered my Christmas gifts, 2 herbal & foraging books & All American 25 qt canner!!!! So excited thinking about canning with this one! Learning about all the free edibles & medicinals growing wild around here. Also learning what to plant next yr. Put a shelf unit in back porch to hold sage plants we dug & brought in. It will hold seedlings in spring.We took over the huge closet that had been the toy room for the grands. It is now for nonfood storage. We installed a clothing organizer system we received as a gift fro dd & dsil last yr in the closet. Need to add a couple more shleves & we're set there. Heading to Amish store to get a few more things for Christmas gifts. My dh, 2 dd's & dsil's are now all on board with prepping. Neat to be able to work together in this.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We leave our sage plants out and they come back bigger and better each year...regualar and white sage. We get freezing weather and some herbs like lavender and rosemary never make it and the herb bed seems to be the last thing I get around to in the fall. DEE


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

This is a small prep but i really don't need much more. I got 2 of those 40 cent a pound turkeys. Bananas 10 Cents a pound and sweet potatos 25 cents a pound. stopped at feed store they had a 25 pound bag of turnips i asked how much, they said just take them. I will be canning those up in beef broth our favorite. And giving some to them. I was given 150 years old in the same family pumpkins, drying the seeds right now. Some one bought my jersey today, I really don't want to sell her but she gave us a girl this summer. And the family that will be taking Millie are very good to their animals. I really need the money as i haven't been paid in 20 months. This will also cut down of the feed bill, with only the baby, one goat and the chickens the feed i have stored will last through the winter now. Some day i will get another jersey. If not i will just have to wait for the baby to grow up. Keep prepping Thanks Vickie


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Cooked up that huge turkey yesterday and immediately put most of the leftover meat into the fridge or freezer, started a big crockpot of turkey rice soup, and put the rest of the bones and meat in the roaster with added water to cook into stock and meat for canning. Have it chilling now to de-fat it. The soup was pronounced most excellent by dd, my finicky soup eater.  I'll be putting some in the freezer, if it lasts that long, and will turn some of the stock into soup before canning it. We'll be eating a lot of meals off that one turkey, and I still have 2 more in the freezer for later cooking and canning.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I canned the remains of Thanksgiving turkey today. Boiled the carcus, picked off a lot of meat, poured everything into tight containers and stored in the garage overnight and canned 4 quarts of meat/broth combo today. That's 8 meals for the 2 of us that most people (not here!) throw away.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I purchased a key lime tree with over 20 limes on it and an orange tree. I had told the lady I previously bought my lemon tree from that I would like more citrus trees, so she brought them to the flea market today. I didn't have the money to get them, but asked to put them on layaway as she offers. She said that she wanted me to take them home, and I could pay her later for them as she trusted me. Amazing thing is this lady doesn't even know me. She just saw me a few times at the flea market. Well, I brought them home and put them into the greenhouse. Two limes are ripe, so DH and I will get out the tequilla bottle tomorrow night, slice a lime, and see what they are like. The lady says she eats them and likes them. She says she is still looking for me a tangerine tree and that she found a source for a red lemon tree. She had one and sliced it and it is beautiful and smelled heavenly. I told her I would like one of those when she could get it. I feel that as DH retires in the next few years, that if we can begin to grow even some citrus fruit to enjoy, that will make our comfort level even higher with our level of self-sufficiency. I also found butter advertised today at the local IGA grocery store for $1.39 a lb. I bought 12 lbs and plan to can 10 of them tomorrow. That will give me about 30 pints of butter canned thus far.


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I canned up all those turnips i was given at the feed store, Canned them in turkey broth, from those 40 cent a pound turkrys,You should try this it is great just use any broth, My family loves it that way. I mixed the gravy packet that came with the turkeys with turkey drippings and canned up 9 pints, It turned out great. I will check each month to see if the flavor changes, if it does the dogs will enjoy it on their food. Canning the rest of the turkey broth right now. I will can up the turkey on Monday. Every little bit helps. Vickie


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

I was able to purchased 60# of white potatoes for $10 from the local Amish yesturday. I thought that was a good price and the potates are really nice. I will be canning a lot of them this week and will try my hand at dehydrating a few too.

All purpose flour was $.99 at our More-4-Less for 5lbs so I added to my supply. I have also this month been adding a little more in the way of pasta, can vegs, dried beans and a turkey for the freezer. 

Today I covered the strawberry patch and the raspberries with straw/hay from the chicken coop, so they are ready for winter. Also fastened the wire down in the chicken yard where it had pulled loose, so it is ready for the chickens to spend the winter in the yard.


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

Used some of the leftover wood from the barn renovation to build shelves for the cellar.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Christine - I now have shelf envy.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

You can never have too many shelves!! People who see our basement are always amazed at all our shelving and they don't even see my grocery storage area -- no one does!!


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

Alma's store had sweet potatoes for 15 cents a pound. Tonight I got 12 pounds and will do my first attempt at drying them. I bought some dried type of sweet potato at an amish store this fall and loved them. They are supposed to be really nutritious. If any one has any tips, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks ladies, sure won't take me long to fill them.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Lovely shelves! I wish I had a basement or garage to put shelves in. Someday...

Found 100% wool sweaters at Dollar Tree today - I am going to full them and make mittens from them.I should be able to get a number of pairs from one sweater.

I am making use of one of my preps right now - while I was out walking the property lines the day before Thanksgiving, I evidently picked up a tick on my stomach. I found it on Thanksgiving Day when I woke up. The bite site was purple, and all around it was hot, red, swollen and painful. I was able to remove the tick completely, but my stomach continued to be very painful. When I went to work Friday night is was less red and swollen, but still painful. Luckily, one of my favorite MDs (and formerly my PCP) was on call. When he came in Saturday morning, I asked him to take a look at it, as I was concerned that it could be Lyme Disease (I'd done my research on Thanksiving). He agreed that is was quite suspicious, and that I should start on Amoxicillin right away. Since he is no longer my PCP, he couldn't write me a script, but I told him that was fine, all I wanted to do was verify the dosing schedule with him - I had plenty of Amoxicillin on hand. So, I'm now taking my "fish antibiotics" in case it was a Lyme carrying tick. Good thing to keep well stocked on, as if TSHTF and you were foraging, it is easy to pick up a tick without noticing it and you don't want to mess with chronic Lyme disease!

If the Amoxicillin doesn't do it, I also have a couple other oral antibiotics that are used to treat Lyme. I'll also be ordering more as this will potentially deplete my supply.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice shelves! Wish I had that set up myself, lol

I too, purchased turkeys for the freezer, but of course they are more costly here. I am happy to have them just the same-even a ten or 12 pound bird can make quite a few meals.

I processed some Granny Smith apples my sis had scrounged up for me, so I have another dozen pints of applesauce and about a case of apple pie filling in the pantry now. Also picked up a few items at the local version of Costco and WalMart, so I am pretty well set for quite a while. 

Got one of the chest freezers reorgainzed and now I have milk crates in them. Boy what a chore that turned out to be, my gosh. I probably would have bought more turkeys if I had had the space! Ate one, four in the freezer


----------

